
Truth Decay: Initial Exploration of the Diminishing Role of Facts and Analysis - kadenshep
https://www.rand.org/pubs/research_reports/RR2314.html
======
kadenshep
Link to the full paper (PDF):
[https://www.rand.org/content/dam/rand/pubs/research_reports/...](https://www.rand.org/content/dam/rand/pubs/research_reports/RR2300/RR2314/RAND_RR2314.pdf)

------
oldmancoyote
This is a terribly important issue, but I'm not clear who the intended
audience is. While it does somewhat improve my perspectives on the problem, I
think it is mostly for those who might research the issue.

~~~
kadenshep
It's a framework for exploring this issue. It's largely done to frame the
topic and explore what solutions we can employ to stop "truth decay" from
happening. It's partly for future research/researchers and part educational
material for those who might not be familiar with the current phenomenon of
"truth decay." I enjoy how well defined the model is (and the litany of
citations and historical examples to support it).

I've personally felt that the erosion of institutional confidence is (and will
be) extremely damaging to the U.S. I found this paper while googling around
for topics/perspectives on that particular subject.

